# Amplificador Clase A pura 1 etapa Single Ended Light



## diegomj1973 (Mar 18, 2013)

Este ultra simple y divertido proyecto surgió de analizar conjuntamente los esquemas del amplificador ZCA (del australiano Mark Houston) y del amplificador DELITE (del conocido Nelson Pass). Se tomaron ideas de uno y de otro esquema y además se le implementaron funcionalidades adicionales para disfrute y experimentación puramente personal.









El diseño en sí no pretende otra cosa que satisfacer a aquellos que dispongan de un bajo presupuesto para construir un amplificador, quieran experimentar con él todas las variantes de funcionamiento y ajustes que se puedan imaginar, cotejar el sonido de una única etapa de amplificación con la implementación de una simple realimentación local (el amplificador no posee realimentación global).


Entre las funcionalidades adicionales:

1)	Se implementó la carga de drenador o drain con dos lámparas halogenadas bi-pin de 20W 12V cada una en serie. El zócalo empleado es el GY6.35. Nos permite colocar también bi-pin de 50W 12V o incluso mezclar 20W y 50W. También en este formato existen mayores potencias (90W, por ejemplo). En uno de los zócalos se puede colocar incluso un puente, en caso de necesidad de alterar la carga de drain. La resistencia de drain la ubiqué cerca del doble de la Z mínima del parlante (por el efecto buscado que comenté en otro post).
2)	Para la carga de fuente o source se empleó un bi-pin de 20W 12V, en lugar de una simple resistencia. Si se requiere, puede colocarse una resistencia de potencia insertada en este zócalo en lugar de bi-pin. Yo escogí el bi-pin simplemente para otorgarle algo de compresión al sonido (retrasada por la inercia térmica del filamento del bi-pin). El sonido así resulta sin grandes estridencias (léase más relajante). La resistencia aquí daría un sonido prácticamente sin compresiones (más estridente) si el dimensionamiento de potencia fuese generoso.
3)	Esta última funcionalidad es la más importante mejora implementada frente a las graves dolencias de los dos esquemas de referencia mencionados (el de Houston y el de Pass): la nueva conexión del parlante con su condensador de acoplo que permite mejorar enormemente el bajo PSRR (rechazo de ripple de fuente de alimentación) de esos dos esquemas.


Como pueden ver, las posibilidades de personalización son muy amplias y los valores del esquema pueden ser alterados ampliamente, en función de sus necesidades.


La alinealidad de la resistencia del filamento de las lámparas pueden dar un mejor efecto que el simple uso de una resistencia (principalmente en el drain). En mi caso, la lámpara de source contrarresta ese interesante efecto en el drain en favor de una compresión personalmente buscada. Todo puede probarse...


No se dan las características técnicas dada su amplia personalización posible. Sólo se menciona que la potencia puede oscilar entre 1W a 3W por canal normalmente.


Por último, el sonido es más que excelente dada la simpleza del esquema.


Saludos y disfruten.


PD: faltan detalles de terminación, ya que lo armé con elementos "rescatados" y en una tarde. Las cajas de aluminio son los "disipadores caseros" para los 2SK1058. A las cajas las llené con refrigerante para radiadores .


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 18, 2013)

Muy interesante tu proyecto, como puedo apreciar lo hiciste estereo, has medido a que temperatura llegan los radiadores de los Mosfet's?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 18, 2013)

Gracias!.

A grosso modo, con una temperatura ambiente de unos 20 grados y después de 4 horas de marcha toman unos 34 a 35 grados.

Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 18, 2013)

Y la calidad del sonido entregado? dejame adivinar... debe ser muy limpia, clara y diafana debido a la simpleza y la naturaleza de los componentes, hiciste un clase A puro de estado solido lo mas parecido a un clase A valvular!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2013)

Me encantó ese amplificador a "lámparas" , que si bien no tiene una realimentación global , tiene la que le da el preset conectado convenientemente 

Saludos !


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 18, 2013)

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Y la calidad del sonido entregado? dejame adivinar... debe ser muy limpia, clara y diafana debido a la simpleza y la naturaleza de los componentes, hiciste un clase A puro de estado solido lo mas parecido a un clase A valvular!



El sonido resulta... brillante!!!

Bueno... fuera de broma, el sonido es muy muy bueno te diría, creo debido principalmente al uso del 2SK1058 (más específico para aplicaciones de audio). No probé jugar con los IRFs (tengo los IRFP150N, IRF840, IRF510 e IRF3205).

Al aspecto valvular lo busqué a propósito (para captar a los puristas valvuleros sin muchos verdes!!!). Las cajas de aluminio se parecen a los trafos de salida!!!

Vendría a ser una versión Winco del subdesarrollo: algo así como WINCOLIGHT, WINCOMOS o como quieran llamarlo!!!

No saben cómo se pone de romántica la bruja cuando apago la luz y queda el WINCOLIGHT funcionando a media luz!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 18, 2013)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> No saben cómo se pone de romántica la bruja cuando apago la luz y queda el WINCOLIGHT funcionando a media luz!!!


Ahhhh...bueeenoooooo!!!!


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 18, 2013)

A que bruja te estas refiriendo? a la clase A?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2013)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> No saben cómo se pone de romántica la bruja cuando apago la luz y queda el WINCOLIGHT funcionando a media luz!!!


 
Porque además parpadean al compás de la música . . .  parecerán velitas


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 18, 2013)

Aunque parezca muy sencillo el ajuste, hay que considerar previamente (para llegar a resultados predecibles y estables de polarización y buenas condiciones térmicas de funcionamiento) un relevamiento preciso de la resistencia eléctrica de los filamentos a corriente contínua para varios voltajes de funcionamiento. La tarea ahí se complica un poco, pero no es imposible.

La resistencia de los filamentos varía punto a punto e incluso su variación no es pareja en todo el rango de trabajo de las lámparas (desde 0V hasta su tensión nominal de operación). Generalmente, ofrecen mayor variación de resistencia (por voltio aumentado) durante los primeros voltios aplicados. En la parte más alta del rango de trabajo (cercano al voltaje nominal de operación), ofrecen menor variación de resistencia (por voltio aumentado) durante los últimos voltios aplicados. Por ejemplo, para la polarización del drain se podría emplear bajos voltajes aplicados a los filamentos (mayor variación de resistencia) para que los mismos tiendan a actuar casi como verdaderas fuentes de corriente constante y obtener un poco más de linealidad que con una simple resistencia (es por eso que yo empleo dos en serie, para que en cada uno caiga menor voltaje y se trabaje en ese punto específico). Aquí tiene mucho que ver también la inercia térmica y puede convenir trabajar a los filamentos casi apagados y lejos de la incandescencia (incluso aquí se ven favorecidos los bulbos más pequeños => menor inercia térmica). Ver gráfica que relevé de una lámpara halógena estándar de 70W 220V.



Entre marca y marca pueden haber diferencias notorias, también (acorde a diferentes procesos de fabricación, calidad de componentes y formas empleadas que inciden en el aspecto térmico y por ende en la resistencia final). Esto lo verifiqué.

En lámparas de 220V no quedan muchas opciones para esta aplicación: cuarzo iodo de 118mm de 150W, 200W, 300W o 500W, cuarzo iodo de 189mm de 1000W, cuarzo iodo de 254mm de 1500W. En halógenas estándar podría emplearse la de 105W (equivalente a 150W). Obviamente, hay que "paralelearlas" para llegar a valores útiles.

Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 2, 2013)

Actualización de fotos sobre el estado actual del ampli: Se le agregaron potes de volumen y entradas RCA por delante. El voltaje de alimentación se subió a 18,15V aprox y se incrementó la corriente de drain a source. Falta "jugar" con algún otro bi-pin en el source (50W o 90W) para aumentarle la ganancia.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 23, 2013)

Para quien quiera "jugar" con alguna otra lámpara que no sea bi-pin a 12V, les acerco las mediciones reales de resistencia eléctrica a corriente contínua del filamento de algunas halogenadas a 220V. El voltaje de ensayo fue desde 4V hasta 26V, en pasos de 1V.

Adicionalmente, desarrollé una ecuación que predice los valores de resistencia a corriente contínua y que se aproxima aceptablemente bien a las mediciones reales:

Resistencia a Voltaje X = Resistencia a Voltaje Nominal * Raíz Cuadrada (Voltaje X / Voltaje Nominal)

Válida para voltaje X distinto de cero voltios y temperatura ambiente de 25 grados centígrados.

Ejemplo para Cuarzo Iodo 1500 W:

Resistencia a Voltaje Nominal = 32,267 Ohmios = 220 V / (1500 W / 220 V)

Resistencia a 4 V = 32,267 Ohmios * Raíz Cuadrada (4 V / 220 V) = 4,351 Ohmios

Si uno pretende mayor precisión de predicción, puede tomar una resistencia de referencia a voltaje distinto del nominal, como por ejemplo un valor situado en la mitad del rango medido entre 4 y 26 voltios, para este caso particular, si el uso concreto va a ser cercano a ese rango dado. En este caso sería en torno a unos 15 voltios aprox.

Espero les sirva.

Saludos


----------



## JordiMB (Ene 28, 2015)

Este diseño me parece ideal para principiantes (como yo). ¿Cuál es el motivo de la curiosa conexión a tierra, que no es la habitual en este tipo de circuitos?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 28, 2015)

JordiMB dijo:


> Este diseño me parece ideal para principiantes (como yo). ¿Cuál es el motivo de la curiosa conexión a tierra, que no es la habitual en este tipo de circuitos?



Ante todo, gracias por responder y por los "Me gusta".

El motivo de la curiosa conexión del parlante (más que de la tierra) es para evitar que el ripple de la fuente de alimentación "vea" un camino "fácil" hacia el parlante. En la forma en que Houston y Pass lo conectan, el ripple de la fuente de alimentación "ve" un camino "fácil" hacia el parlante por medio de una resistencia o de la de un filamento para garantizar la polarización del drain. Esta resistencia o la de un filamento, para el ripple, se encuentran en serie al condensador de acoplo al parlante y el mismo parlante. Si esa resistencia o la del filamento son de bajo valor (para asegurar una adecuada polarización en clase A dentro del rango de operación esperable de la salida), el ripple va a aparecer prácticamente sin atenuación en el parlante (lo que no es deseable).

En la conexión propuesta, el ripple "ve" un camino más dificultoso hacia el parlante: está interpuesto el mosfet en su camino, que ofrece otro tipo de atenuación para ese ruido.

Si en lugar de emplear una resistencia o la de un filamento para polarizar el drain se emplea una fuente de corriente constante, la conexión podría ser como la de Houston o Pass, ya que una fuente de corriente constante tiene una impedancia dinámica muy alta (generalmente), y eso garantiza una muy baja incidencia del ripple de alimentación en el parlante (lo que sí es deseable).

Saludos


----------



## JordiMB (Ene 28, 2015)

Gracias por tu explicación, eres muy amable. Pero me surge una duda: ¿puede haber problemas a la hora de emparejar este amplificador con un preamp con la tierra "normal"?
También, en amplificadores de parecida tipología pero con tierra en la conexión habitual, en ocasiones he visto esquemas en que el altavoz estaba conectado entre la salida del drain y la fuente de alimentación (tal como en el tuyo, pero con la tierra en la posición clásica). ¿Puede ser que el propósito sea el mismo?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 28, 2015)

JordiMB dijo:


> Gracias por tu explicación, eres muy amable. Pero me surge una duda: ¿puede haber problemas a la hora de emparejar este amplificador con un preamp con la tierra "normal"?
> También, en amplificadores de parecida tipología pero con tierra en la conexión habitual, en ocasiones he visto esquemas en que el altavoz estaba conectado entre la salida del drain y la fuente de alimentación (tal como en el tuyo, pero con la tierra en la posición clásica). ¿Puede ser que el propósito sea el mismo?



En realidad, el punto a tierra que se muestra en mi esquema es solo referencial. Bien podría estar en la conexión habitual como mencionaste, más cuando son los gabinetes metálicos los que la conducen o son parte de ella. Evidentemente, si la tierra del amplificador propuesto se deja como está en mi esquema y el preamplificador la dispone como es habitual (en la parte inferior del esquemático, como muy probablemente lo vemos dibujado), se pueden presentar conflictos como cortocircuitar la fuente de alimentación del amplificador (si la tierra en ambos equipos es la misma carcaza metálica de los gabinetes donde se encuentren alojados).

Lo más importante es lograr un punto de referencia "quieto" eléctricamente hablando, para garantizar el rescate de la señal lo más pura posible (es decir, que no se encuentre "montada" sobre una referencia variable en el tiempo).

Es más: podés cambiar el terminal del parlante que va al positivo de la fuente de alimentación (en mi esquema) hacia el negativo (previa inversión de polaridad del capacitor de acople en la salida!!!) y verificar el cambio en el PSRR, ya que el voltaje de drain respecto al negativo o al positivo de alimentación es exactamente la mitad de ese voltaje. Tené presente que el mosfet invierte la fase de la señal de entrada.

Con respecto a la última parte del párrafo de tu consulta: creo que la pregunta debe apuntar a un esquema de un diseñador italiano (Ciuffoli), donde emplea un mosfet como seguidor de voltaje (no gana en tensión pero sí algo en corriente) con una fuente de corriente constante como carga de source. El parlante lo "cuelga" entre la salida por source y el drain (que va al positivo de la fuente de alimentación). Esto lo hace para que se asegure un drenaje de corriente constante (y no variable como en el diseño de Pavel Macura) de la fuente de alimentación, reduciendo el "estrés" de la misma.







Con muy poca modificación a la fuente de corriente constante, se le podría aumentar aún más el PSRR al diseño de Ciuffoli (que de por sí es muy bueno), ya que viene con un multiplicador de capacitancias en la fuente de alimentación (armado con el filtro RC de 100 K ohmios con 220 uF que alimenta el gate del mosfet en la fuente de alimentación logrando un ripple muy bajo con componentes muy miserables).






La fuente de corriente constante del esquema de Macura es bastante mejorable (desde el aspecto de ruido, estabilidad y eficiencia), ya que el PSRR debe rondar por los 50 a 55 dB aprox.

Saludos


----------



## JordiMB (Ene 28, 2015)

Buf, aquí hay materia de estudio y reflexión para rato. Al menos para un simple aficionado como yo. Pero sin duda algo bueno saldrá de esto. Muchas gracias por tu paciencia y atención.

Para pensar y meditar un rato más... He encontrado este proyecto que utiliza válvula en el preamp y aprovecha los filamentos de calentamiento como carga para los mosfet de potencia. Todo con una fuente de 48 V. ¿Cuanto más ingenioso, no?

Aún no puedo subir links, pero es fácil acceder buscando en el google "pmillett starving hybrid"


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 29, 2015)

JordiMB dijo:
			
		

> Para pensar y meditar un rato más... He encontrado este proyecto que utiliza válvula en el preamp y aprovecha los filamentos de calentamiento como carga para los mosfet de potencia. Todo con una fuente de 48 V. ¿Cuanto más ingenioso, no?
> 
> Aún no puedo subir links, pero es fácil acceder buscando en el google "pmillett starving hybrid"



Es ingenioso.

Lo que no le veo de mi agrado es el conexionado punto a punto que generalmente se les practica a ese tipo de diseños (con válvulas), que exageran las inductancias parásitas a más no poder (por el largo excesivo de los terminales de los componentes) y terminan deteriorando seriamente la respuesta de alta frecuencia del sistema o creando susceptibilidades a oscilaciones y/o ruidos inducidos.






Saludos


----------



## QUIEROUNTESTER (Mar 6, 2019)

Buenas tardes diego, te hago una consulta que transistor le podria poner en reemplazo al 2sk?


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 28, 2019)

QUIEROUNTESTER dijo:


> Buenas tardes diego, te hago una consulta que transistor le podria poner en reemplazo al 2sk?



Perdón por la demora en contestar tu mensaje, ya que, sinceramente, hacía tiempo que no entraba a este mismo thread. El 2SK1058 es específico para audio, aunque muy costoso hoy. Aunque no es lo mismo por varias razones, podrías probar con mosfets para aplicaciones switching, pero reajustando la polarización de gate.


----------

